# Going Deaf? IE Bosch 044 Submerged Pump Surge Tanks are HERE!



## [email protected] (Jan 2, 2009)

We're proud to announce this innovative fueling solution from Integrated Engineering. This is a surge tank which submerges roughly 80% of the Bosch 044 pump in fuel, giving it excellent pick up, as well as very quiet operation. 

The pump is mounted using a billet front cover plate, which has been carefully engineered right here in Salt Lake City. The fit of the O ring seal of course is critical, and was the subject of several prototypes as well as much development. The front plates also house 3 x O ring boss -6 AN ports, for quick, clean hookups in and out of the surge tank. No thread sealing compound is required, for a very clean installation. The cover plate is also entirely machined out on the back side, to increase trapped volume and decrease weight. This truly aerospace grade component is machined completely in house. A red anodized clamping plate is included which retains the pump in it's pocket. 

The remainder of the tank is 1/8" wall aluminum, tig welded, and then black wrinkle powder coated. The trapped volume of fuel is a surprisingly large 1.5L, meanwhile the overall dimensions are a mere 5.5" X 8" x 4.25"- that INCLUDES the pump people! You will never fit a separate pump and tank into this kind of volume. They fit well underneath the driver or passenger side frame horns on a mk4 or b5 / b6, and can be mounted either horizontally as shown in pictures, or vertically. 

*Please click here for special intro pricing! *

Don't hesitate to call or email if you have questions: 

888.60.INTENG
[email protected] 

A few more photos: 


















Lastly, here is a plumbing schematic which will probably answer some questions: 

http://intengineering.net/images/plumbing_schematic.PDF


Thanks guys!


----------



## Bthornton10 (Apr 27, 2008)

Looks Great! I am so picking one of these up in the near future. :thumbup:


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 2, 2009)

Awesome, thanks!


----------



## my2000APB (Jun 3, 2007)

are these availible in bigger inlets -8an? or is ther room to drill and tap for larger?


----------



## 92g60gti (Jul 6, 2004)

Why would you want to run a bigger inlet than -6 ? I mean where as the tank is always filling at whatever max pressure the supply pump can put out it should be plenty. If i were to guess, by the time you need larger than a -6 to feed the surge tank, your power goals are probably more than a single 044 pump could put out anyways. However i'm definitely not an expert in fueling calculations by any means so i could be completely wrong. haha


----------



## Norwegian-VR6 (Feb 6, 2002)

Just ordred one home to Norway. Hope it will be abit more quite back there


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 2, 2009)

Ya, unless you want to put an a-1000 in the tank to act as a lift pump or something, there's no need for bigger inlets / outlets. The important one is the outlet to the bosch pump, which is stuck at m12 x 1.5 anyways. 

If you want to do a -8 return line, it's possible to use a -6 o ring boss to -8 adapter... That said I've seen -6 return lines used on dual 044 setups without issue.


----------



## ValveCoverGasket (Mar 20, 2002)

[email protected] said:


> That said I've seen -6 return lines used on dual 044 setups without issue.


i have 2 044s with -6 feeds and a -6 regulator/-6 return line that has no problems controlling both pumps at full flow (injectors off) to 45psi :thumbup:


----------



## J.Owen (May 31, 2001)

Somewhat off topic, but was this designed with a specific mounting location in mind? OEM Filter location? Just trying to plan out my fuel system and figured I would see if you, as the supplier, had a location in mind.


----------



## my2000APB (Jun 3, 2007)

ValveCoverGasket said:


> i have 2 044s with -6 feeds and a -6 regulator/-6 return line that has no problems controlling both pumps at full flow (injectors off) to 45psi :thumbup:


powering what? im working on a customer car that we are building thatsa 2.9l vr 42rs build, needs moar fuel ahahaha

so i want two of them w/ 8 or 10's


----------



## ValveCoverGasket (Mar 20, 2002)

a 16v turbo

i was actually amazed that the dual -6 feed didnt overpower the single -6 return!


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 2, 2009)

It wasn't designed around / for a specific mounting spot, as we intended it to be universal. However, I did keep some spots in mind while designing it. It'll fit under the back seat at the OEM inline pump location on a mk2 / corrado / etc. On the newer stuff, with the giant molded gas tank, it'll fit up front under either frame horn. 

The tabs on it can be bent to fit various floorboard shapes.


----------



## VR SEX (Apr 2, 2002)

I'll probably be placing an order for one soon, do you offer a deal with it paired with the 044 pump/ audi filter. 
Have you guys considered making a bracket off of the side of it to secure a filter.


----------



## J.Owen (May 31, 2001)

[email protected] said:


> ...The tabs on it can be bent to fit various floorboard shapes.


Thanks. Guess i'll do some measuring and figure out how I want to run everything. :thumbup:


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 2, 2009)

> I'll probably be placing an order for one soon, do you offer a deal with it paired with the 044 pump/ audi filter.
> Have you guys considered making a bracket off of the side of it to secure a filter.


At the moment I don't have it listed as a "package" anywhere, but the pump is available. I might throw up a package deal and cut a break a few bucks on the pump, I'll talk to Dave about it. If it hasn't happened before you order just give us a ring and ask to talk to Pete. 888.60.INTENG 

 


Norwegian- Your tank is back in the shipping dept right now, I just walked by them- you should get a tracking number shortly. We greatly appreciate your patronage. :thumbup:


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 2, 2009)

Guys, I'm looking for feedback about what size and shape you would like a twin 044 surge tank to be. Any car IMO running twins is going to be more race oriented- but still finding a spot big enough to put a dual tank is more challenging. 

Hit up this thread with your suggestions for mount spots and / or sizes / volumes of tanks. I was thinking 3-3.5L is plenty, but still we gotta find a spot for it. 

We're going to start design on the twin version this week- there are a few other products already in production ahead of it though. :thumbup:


----------



## ValveCoverGasket (Mar 20, 2002)

ive got mine mounted in the spot where the stock pump/surge setup used to go in my mk2...


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 2, 2009)

Yep, that's where the fueling is on my mk2 as well.


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 16, 2010)

These are a must for any performance-oriented car!


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 16, 2010)

Getting ready to make another batch of these.


----------



## Norwegian-VR6 (Feb 6, 2002)

Norwegian-VR6 said:


> Just ordred one home to Norway. Hope it will be abit more quite back there


Got it today. Fastest delivery Ive ever got from Canada/USA the last 10 years! Thanx guys.

It looks and feels great this piece. Im just curious about the end/tip of the 044 that will go into this tank. What sort of nipple should be there? Or do we even need anything there?


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 16, 2010)

Norwegian-VR6 said:


> Got it today. Fastest delivery Ive ever got from Canada/USA the last 10 years! Thanx guys.
> 
> It looks and feels great this piece. Im just curious about the end/tip of the 044 that will go into this tank. What sort of nipple should be there? Or do we even need anything there?



Glad you got fast! As for the end of the pump, it does not need a fitting, but if you can put a fitting on it so that you utilize more of the tank.


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 5, 2009)

:thumbup:


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 2, 2009)

I'm working on the dual versions right now- just doing the design work. What do you guys think about the following parameters: 

4.25" tall, 6" wide (not including tabs, about 8" with mount tabs), 8" deep including pumps... Actual surge tank w/o pumps 6.75" deep. 

Trapped volume of fuel 2.3L. I can easily make it bigger, but I'm afraid nobody will be able to find a place to mount it. 

I'm also presently planning -6 inlets / outlets, should cover -6 or -8 return lines. 

Sneak Peak: 











Give us your feedback, NOW is the time!


----------



## ValveCoverGasket (Mar 20, 2002)

oh good gravy... thats awesome.

would consider replacing my home made setup on my car with that if it was priced right... speaking of which, any ideas on price? i dont see this being much more complex than the single version.

when not make the inlet/return holes larger? as it seems in my mind that it makes more sense to take a -6 fitting and downsize a larger hole, than to put a -10 or -8 fitting onto a hole that would better fit a -6...
cost wise for the folks running -6 stuff it wouldnt make any difference, and could be a good upgrade in flow for guys running the bigger stuff :beer:

any thoughts on making the holes on different sides? ive got my single inlet from the in tank pump on the back along with the return to the tank, then the return from the rail on the front by itself (along with the pump outlets).
obviously this is one more op when the part is on the machine, but it might make it a little more flexible.


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 2, 2009)

Maybe i'll bump them to -8. It doesn't really matter, I've never seen anything bigger then a -6 feeding a surge tank before- the only real issue is the return. 

The bigger ones get to be a pain in the butt, the tooling sucks and I have to thread mill them instead of just plain rigid tapping. 

I'll be a bit more, I used extrusion for the others, these will have to be bent up on a brake and welded up. The front plate is also more complicated obviously, machine time & materials will be more. 

I'm not sure what the price is gonna be yet, I haven't quoted out the sheetmetal work yet. It'll be significantly more though almost certainly as everything is larger / more expensive / more complicated.


----------



## ValveCoverGasket (Mar 20, 2002)

[email protected] said:


> Maybe i'll bump them to -8. It doesn't really matter, I've never seen anything bigger then a -6 feeding a surge tank before- the only real issue is the return.
> 
> The bigger ones get to be a pain in the butt, the tooling sucks and I have to thread mill them instead of just plain rigid tapping.


yeah, and its probably not a deal breaker for most (certainly not for myself, as i mentioned earlier in this thread my whole dual pump system is -6) but figured if itd be worthwhile to consider while we still had a chance to give input :beer:

definitely gonna keep an eye on this one as it looks easier to maintain than my current dual pump setup :thumbup:


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 2, 2009)

We're considering making a billet manifold that will go over the dual pump outlets and have a single outlet as well. Perhaps just using the factory check valves on the pump with acorn nuts. 

It'd eliminate a LOT of fittings for most people as you'd just have a single outlet out of the pump with a single fitting.


----------



## SkootySkoo (Aug 8, 2004)

interested in this as I was looking to redo my fuel lines and my walbro just crapped out on me. but im confused as to the 2 return ports. I read the schematic and it says #2 is from the OEM return and #3 is for FPR Return. Arent these one in the same? I thought my 1.8t has just 1 fuel return line. Any help with my confusion would be much appreciated.


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 2, 2009)

Fuel returns from the fuel pressure regulator to the surge tank. After that, it only returns to the main tank when the surge tank is totally full. 

:beer:


----------



## Mr.Bullet (Mar 17, 2008)

hoping to have this setup on my car before wf:thumbup:


----------



## SkootySkoo (Aug 8, 2004)

[email protected] said:


> Fuel returns from the fuel pressure regulator to the surge tank. After that, it only returns to the main tank when the surge tank is totally full.
> 
> :beer:


Ah, that makes total sense, and thats what I originally thought, but I just wanted to be totally clear. Does the sump need to be above the tank in order for gravity to pull it to the tank? or does it just fill the line and when its full enough will dump into the tank?

Would be very interested in a combo kit with pump and sump even if it saves a few bucks....or maybe even some free shipping?


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 2, 2009)

The stock in tank pump fills the surge tank up with fuel, so it doesn't matter where it's mounted. 

I'll have cassidy throw up a combo.


----------



## kevhayward (Mar 13, 2007)

Ordered mine from the UK on Tuesday and it arrived this morning at my desk. Top notch service, top notch product. Well done guys


----------



## kevhayward (Mar 13, 2007)

SkootySkoo said:


> Ah, that makes total sense, and thats what I originally thought, but I just wanted to be totally clear. Does the sump need to be above the tank in order for gravity to pull it to the tank? or does it just fill the line and when its full enough will dump into the tank?
> 
> Would be very interested in a combo kit with pump and sump even if it saves a few bucks....or maybe even some free shipping?


Remember VW already made one of these for the A2 16V K-Jet platform 

A small, but high flow in-tank pump filled a plastic container under the car, in which a high pressure, low volume pump sat and forced the fuel supplied by the lift pump, to the K jet metering head at 75psi (IIRC).

The difference with IE's piece is holds more fuel and obviously the 044 can support 550-600hp ish, where as the K jet pump can only support 320 ish hp. And the IE part looks a damn site better too :thumbup:


----------



## leebro61 (Nov 7, 2001)

kevhayward said:


> Ordered mine from the UK on Tuesday and it arrived this morning at my desk. Top notch service, top notch product. Well done guys


Kev, please let me know where you end up mounting this on your Corrado. I haven't crawled under the back end of mine in awhile to see what space is available. Does the Corrado share a floor pan similar to the mk2 platform that has the additional inline pump location?


----------



## kevhayward (Mar 13, 2007)

leebro61 said:


> Kev, please let me know where you end up mounting this on your Corrado. I haven't crawled under the back end of mine in awhile to see what space is available. Does the Corrado share a floor pan similar to the mk2 platform that has the additional inline pump location?


I certainly will Lee. I will post up some pics of where it's mounted. The Corrado is indeed very much like the A2 down there where fuelling is concerned 

I would also recommend using 034 Motorsport's Audi fuel filter to keep it -6 throughout and I've also binned the factory plastic lines and run -6 lines all the way through  
http://www.034motorsport.com/fuel-injection-solutions-6an-fuel-filter-combo-p-469.html

This is really well made piece guys. It all slots together with precision and fine tolerances for a good seal :thumbup:

The black fittings are -6 to M14 x 1.5 with 15mm OD Viton O rings, which aren't supplied.

Some close up shots with the pump fitted.


----------



## DUB-YAH (May 4, 2004)

got my setup all done, ill be eliminating the intake pump and running a -10 bulk head fitting into the bottom of the tank and gravity feeding the surgetank


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 16, 2010)

Thanks for all of the pictures guys!


----------



## VR SEX (Apr 2, 2002)

Are there any plans for an adjustable bracket for the fuel filter on the side of the tank to keep everything compact. That would make the unit much sweeter.
Could something of the sort be custom ordered?


----------



## leebro61 (Nov 7, 2001)

Can this unit be ordered either raw (no powdercoat) or anodized instead?


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 16, 2010)

leebro61 said:


> Can this unit be ordered either raw (no powdercoat) or anodized instead?


Anodizing over welds does not have very good results. Were you looking for a different color?


----------



## leebro61 (Nov 7, 2001)

I've had welded aluminum (radiators, intercoolers, etc.) anodized before (black) with good results. I wanted to have it anodized for corrosion resistance with the intention of running e85.


----------



## kevhayward (Mar 13, 2007)

Bio Ethanol is 'alloy safe' as far as I know.

It's Methanol that is aggressive to rubber lines and unprotected alloy I though?.

Plenty of folk run E85 through 044 pumps, which aren't protected


----------



## kevhayward (Mar 13, 2007)

Installed mine today and it was very straight forward :thumbup:

Plenty of room under there and nothing needs modifying on the floor. Fuel filter is an OE Audi part with -6 fittings.





































I haven't wired up the 044 yet, but as it's a good idea to fill the tank before running it, so I ran the in-tank pump (Walbro GSS340) several times to prime it and check for leaks. After 5 primes, I was getting 5psi at the rail and zero leaks (top quality machining from IE :thumbup: ) so that is bags of grunt to feed the 044 with :beer:

I'll wire it up tomorrow and get the motor running and report back on noise levels etc.


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 2, 2009)

Ya, 

I jumper the in tank pump until the return line starts puking. I think you could probably just start cranking, and it'd probably fire up in a few seconds, but it's good to be careful. 

Your install looks great, it's definitely meant to be right there haha


----------



## leebro61 (Nov 7, 2001)

Kev/Pete,

That's looks awesome! I keep getting sidetracked and by the time I remember to call to order I get your voicemail. I'll make sure I remember to call Monday


----------



## my2000APB (Jun 3, 2007)

is the dual pump version going to have the 8an's or 6?


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 2, 2009)

Still undecided. I'm leaning towards the -6 though, as a huge amount of guys are running -6 return lines anyways, and all the regulators are only either -6 or -10, so -8 is a bit orphaned. 

The -6 return line has been proven to work just fine with 2 x 044 or 3 x walbro 255- the other two are just the feed / return to the main tank, and the size of those doesn't really matter too much. 

-8 will also slightly increase the cost.


----------



## kevhayward (Mar 13, 2007)

Went out for a drive and all is well 

Noise levels - You certainly hear it when priming! I have a quiet 2.5" exhaust and with the motor running it just sounds like an old k jet pump that's on it's way out, which is a lot quieter than it would normally be. People with 3" exhausts probably won't hear it at all. Cruising round town, it's inaudible :thumbup:

Does the 044 have an accumulator valve in it? rail pressure drops to zero very quickly after 5 second prime finishes.


----------



## joe90 (Jun 13, 2009)

kevhayward said:


> Went out for a drive and all is well
> 
> Noise levels - You certainly hear it when priming! I have a quiet 2.5" exhaust and with the motor running it just sounds like an old k jet pump that's on it's way out, which is a lot quieter than it would normally be. People with 3" exhausts probably won't hear it at all. Cruising round town, it's inaudible :thumbup:
> 
> Does the 044 have an accumulator valve in it? rail pressure drops to zero very quickly after 5 second prime finishes.


The 044's are supplied with a one way check valve fitted to the outlet, designed to hold rail pressure, you have removed it and fitted a -6 adapter on the pump outlet.


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 2, 2009)

Glad you are happy with the noise level- we are too. Those bosch pumps are not easy to make quiet, and we found this took them from basically VERY irritating around town, to quite civil. 

Joe90 is correct, they come with a zinc plated / yellow check valve installed in the outlet. The only way to maintain this feature is to use a 12mm banjo fitting, with 2 x 12mm crush washers and an M12 acorn nut. 

Otherwise, crank while priming, basically


----------



## kevhayward (Mar 13, 2007)

My 044 was supplied with the -6 outlet already fitted (came from USRT I believe), so can you buy the original check valve outlet seperately?

I'd like to restore that feature if possible!

EDIT - Just researched it and apparently fuel pressure escaping back through the pump can shorten it's life, so I think I will be ordering a specially made valve from Speedflow in Australia - http://www.speedflow.com.au/valves.html


----------



## ValveCoverGasket (Mar 20, 2002)

aeromotive also sells check valves in -6, -8 and -10 as i recall, i have 2 -6s valves of theirs on my dual feed rail. they work great :beer:


----------



## rycou34 (Apr 24, 2001)

Here is another check valve. Good company to deal with. YMMV, no affiliation etc.
http://www.jayracing.com/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=2_12&products_id=226


----------



## kevhayward (Mar 13, 2007)

Nice 

I was getting some whine in the cabin from the pump, so I've mounted it on thicker rubber feet and put 2 layers of dynamat, and a 5mm neoprene sheet, on the panel under the seat. Problem sovled :thumbup:


----------



## kevhayward (Mar 13, 2007)

Speedflow check valve fitted and no more drain back. Starts on the button again


----------



## VRT (Dec 8, 2001)

when is the twin pump system ready? I'd like one


----------



## my2000APB (Jun 3, 2007)

VRT said:


> when is the twin pump system ready? I'd like one




ditto


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 2, 2009)

2 small jobs on the mill first and then we're cutting the face plates / clamp plates. I finished up the design yesterday.


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 16, 2010)

:thumbup:


----------



## Pat @ Pitt Soundworks (Nov 14, 2008)

Maybe I missed it but did you guys come up with a price and mounting location (mk4) for a dual pump tank?


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 16, 2010)

Pat @ Pitt Soundworks said:


> Maybe I missed it but did you guys come up with a price and mounting location (mk4) for a dual pump tank?


 Still in the works. We just got the material dropped off on Friday. Once we have the prototype made, we will test different mounting locations. 

We should have a prototype within a week or so. 

Keep your eyes peeled!


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 5, 2009)

Pat, 

As far as price goes, I would expect the dual version to launch with intro pricing of around $300. I haven't finished a BOM yet but that's my best guess. 

Not sure about the mounting location yet. We'll keep you posted. 

Thanks!


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 16, 2010)

:beer:


----------



## my2000APB (Jun 3, 2007)

are the dual versions going to have 8 an? or 6?


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 16, 2010)

my2000APB said:


> are the dual versions going to have 8 an? or 6?


 We are still finalizing the design of the dual tank. I will keep the thread updated with new information. We appreciate the interest


----------



## Pat @ Pitt Soundworks (Nov 14, 2008)

Ok cool - look forward to seeing development. 

Would it be well advised to use, say, a walbro 255 in-tank to feed the dual pump surge tank or do you guys think the stock will suffice on a non-track car?


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 16, 2010)

Pat @ Pitt Soundworks said:


> Would it be well advised to use, say, a walbro 255 in-tank to feed the dual pump surge tank or do you guys think the stock will suffice on a non-track car?


It certainly couldn't hurt. The dual tank will be moving a LOT of fuel. Once we have the prototype done, I will update you with the exact requirements.


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 5, 2009)

Just a heads up guys... the intro special will be ending at the end of this week. If you want to take advantage at this stellar price you only have a few more days. 

:beer:


----------



## TBT-Syncro (Apr 28, 2001)

[email protected] said:


> Just a heads up guys... the intro special will be ending at the end of this week. If you want to take advantage at this stellar price you only have a few more days.
> 
> :beer:




wish i had the cash right now to pick one up.

:beer:


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 16, 2010)

Intro pricing ends tomorrow!


----------



## VRT (Dec 8, 2001)

I've been waiting for the dual pump. Will there be a intro price for dat one.


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 2, 2009)

Yep there will be some intro pricing. Machine work is starting today on the duals, I finally kicked this billet rod prototype project off the machinery.


----------



## Pat @ Pitt Soundworks (Nov 14, 2008)

Standard rods are what - h-beam? Billets going to be the I-beam design? Gotta get some with a 26mm wrist pin for me.


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 5, 2009)

The standard rods are H-beams. Our I-beam line is referred to ask Tuscan and the billet rods would also be an I-beam. 

26mm pin for a TDI?


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 16, 2010)




----------



## Pat @ Pitt Soundworks (Nov 14, 2008)

Well... it's a TDI block, with an AEB head.


----------



## 92g60gti (Jul 6, 2004)

just ordered my surge tank.


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 16, 2010)

92g60gti said:


> just ordered my surge tank.


We appreciate the order!

Keep your eyes peel guys, dual tanks are on the way!


----------



## vergessen wir es (May 12, 2010)

Running my single 044 surge setup in a mk3 vrt now. At Idle I have to struggle to hear the pump. Thanks Integrated.


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 16, 2010)

vergessen wir es said:


> Running my single 044 surge setup in a mk3 vrt now. At Idle I have to struggle to hear the pump. Thanks Integrated.


Not a problem 

Any install pics?


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 5, 2009)

Dual surge tanks are coming down the pipeline!


----------



## huichox4 (Nov 8, 2004)

[email protected] said:


> Dual surge tanks are coming down the pipeline!


would this surge tanks could be adapted to run Walbros? I coudnt find any comments on this in the thread, hopefully I didnt miss this. it seems like the only modification if necesarry might be in the red ring that holds the pump tight sealed?? 

I think that a quick adapter to run either walbro or bosh pumps will make this a product sell even more. Tons of people running walbros out there too :thumbup:

I really want one in the near future even if I need to switch to a bosh pump.


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 16, 2010)

This surge tank will only fit the Bosch pumps. We do not have plans to make a Walbro surge tank. They tend to be more reliable, plus they flow a bunch more.


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 5, 2009)

Dual Tanks are almost done.


----------



## charlie hayes (Jun 4, 2007)

You need a tester for the double pump setup? What size fittings are you going to be using? Same as the single setup?


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 16, 2010)

charlie hayes said:


> You need a tester for the double pump setup? What size fittings are you going to be using? Same as the single setup?


 We already have a few testers as well as the shop cars.  They will use the -6an fittings like the single tanks use.


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 5, 2009)

:thumbup:


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 16, 2010)

Check these out:


http://www.intengineering.com/Integrated-Engineering-p9215580.html


----------



## newto20v (Feb 26, 2010)

and also the plates are available separately for custom use  such as drag car fuel cell fabrications, etc.



nubVR said:


> I lied.....Done with 2 pieces of .125 aluminum......


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 16, 2010)

Aaron, your tank turned out great.  Thanks for the pictures!


----------



## _muppet_ (Aug 5, 2004)

So where is the ballpark hp range that you should start considering the dual pump over the single? These look great by the way. :thumbup:


----------



## ForVWLife (Nov 12, 2004)

have you guys done any videos showing how much it actually quiets down the pump?

id be very interested to hear how this sounds compared to the normal 044s


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 5, 2009)

We haven't made any videos yet... but I plan on making some in the near future.


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 16, 2010)

_muppet_ said:


> So where is the ballpark hp range that you should start considering the dual pump over the single? These look great by the way. :thumbup:


The single Bosch pumps are good for over 600hp. The dual tanks are good for HIGH hp, as well as alternate fuel usage like E85, since it takes ~30% more fuel at the same power levels.


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 16, 2010)




----------



## [email protected] (Feb 16, 2010)

Check out our Christmas giveaway! Check us out on Facebook!


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 16, 2010)

:thumbup:


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 16, 2010)

I snapped a few quick pics of the install on our shop 337. Car is a little dirty since it's a daily driver, but you can see how we mounted the surge tank to a piece of aluminum, and then directly to the passenger frame rail. . 

Also took a pic from above so you can see the discreet plumbing of the surge tank. 


























-Cassidy


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 16, 2010)

:sly:


----------



## vergessen wir es (May 12, 2010)

Single on a mk3.


----------



## Ted Brogan (Dec 13, 2005)

dual setup on mk2


----------



## SkootySkoo (Aug 8, 2004)

are those inline filters after the surge?


----------



## ValveCoverGasket (Mar 20, 2002)

Ted Brogan said:


> dual setup on mk2


looking awesome :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 2, 2009)

Clean setups guys!! 

I know how the mk2 thing goes- the space there isn't as big as it looks- I've had separate pump and surge tank setups in the past on my mk2- it was part of what inspired us to jam the pumps into the tank. That, and sitting in the drive through at wendy's listening to bosch pumps whine :screwy:


----------



## styling5030 (Feb 13, 2009)

a EOM return line is locatad where in the engine bay.

edit: is good!


----------



## boost_addict (Dec 4, 2009)

no holes in the back side? 

i would like my stock tank feed and return to enter the back, then just return from rail i the front.

can i weld AN fittings on the back?


----------



## sdezego (Apr 23, 2004)

I just finished my mount setup.

Full thread here -> http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?5423823-New-small-project&p=73533715#post73533715

Click for bigger pics.

Mount for transfer pump


----------



## [email protected]ed (Jan 2, 2009)

Nice, clean and compact! :thumbup:


----------



## Iku (Mar 11, 2009)

Lets bring this back from the dead.

Would love to see what R32 guys have done. I just ordered my single setup to get rid of my noisy external walbro 255. Hopefully it will give me a little higher flow as well so I can step to a slightly larger injector and tune for a LITTLE more power.


----------



## MK3.OT (May 4, 2010)

Did I miss installed pictures of the dual set up?


----------



## MK3.OT (May 4, 2010)

Any pics installed here? Need 1 pump, 1 tank!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Iku (Mar 11, 2009)

Did a thing.


----------



## kpi103 (Mar 6, 2005)




----------



## Junk T.I. (Sep 18, 2003)

BUMP, anyone have pics of a dual tank mounted under an MK4?

pat


----------



## MK3.OT (May 4, 2010)

Nice! Brackets on both of those.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Junk T.I. (Sep 18, 2003)

BUMP, MK4 install pics anyone??


----------

